# SOF soldier - what is your favorite genre of music, and why???



## jasion (Jul 17, 2012)

SOF soldier - what is your favorite genre of music, and why??? (during preparation to mission or training). Are i rock beast or dubsep boy???;) This could be interesting conversation.  Thx for answers.


----------



## ProPatria (Jul 17, 2012)

Dude you ask the most retard shit ever. Just give it a break man.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 17, 2012)

jasion said:


> SOF soldier - what is your favorite genre of music, and why??? (during preparation to mission or training). Are i rock beast or dubsep boy???;) This could be interesting conversation. Thx for answers.


 

Dude, you are seriously pissing ppl off here with stupid comments and threads... calm the fuck down.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2012)

Moby.


























Lol


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2012)

Before I ban users I listen to Mudvayne.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought you were a pure Nickelback dude.


----------

